# LYMES DISEASE



## Sabrina55 (Dec 23, 2007)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GO GET CHECKED FOR LYMES DISEASE....I HAVE HAD THIS DR BULLSH*T FOR A YEAR....I WAS JUST DIAGNOSED WITH IT IN JAN...I AM HOPEFULLY STARTING TREATEMENT....I CAN NOT URGE U ENOUGH TO GET TESTED....PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR SYMPTONS..WRITE THEM DOWN..CHECK OUT THE LYMES DISEASE WEBSITES AND LOOK AT THE SYMPTONS..DP/DR ARE A SYMPTON......GOOOOOO GET CHECKED...I HATE LIVIN WITH DR IT SUCKS SO MUCH....I HATE EVEN WAKIN UP SOMETIMES...I KNOW EVERYONE HERE WANTS A CURE...MAYBE THIS IS IT...GET CHECKED....THE DOCTORS FOR LYMES ARE CALLED A LLMD..THEY ARE ASSCOIATED WITH INFECTIOUS DISEASE DOCTORS....JUST GET CHECKD FOR YOUR OWN PIECE OF MIND...IF THE TEST COME BAK NEGATIVE AND YOU BELIEVE IT IS LYMES...GO TO A SPECIALIST (LLMD) YOU DO NOT HAVE TO TEST POSITIVE FOR LYMES TO ACTUALLY HAVE IT...AND YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE HAD THE RASH EITHER...I CANNOT URGE U ENOUGH TO GET CHECKED...

THANKS FOR READING
SABRINA


----------



## kcs (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Sabrina, looks like there are a handful of us on here who ended up with lyme diagnoses, I do agree that there are probably more, not saying that the majority are, but I wouldn't be surprised if there is a small percentage of us with lyme. I would think that those with other suspicious symptoms aside from just DP/DR should consider getting tested.

Also just wanted to mention for anyone else reading, that a LLMD (lyme literate MD) is NOT the same as an infectious disease doctor - you want to see a LLMD not an ID doc for this. Unfortunately most infectious disease docs follow the IDSA guidelines, which for the vast majority of people who missed an early diagnosis (which if you are here, you missed the window) will not treat you for nearly long enough, if they even run the correct tests. The IDSA just settled an antitrust lawsuit with the Connecticut attorney general, and is being forced to re-evaluate their flawed guidelines, so it follows that you want to avoid any doctor that will still be using the IDSA guidelines. So you need to search out an LLMD - go to http://www.lymediseaseassociation.org/ to find an ILADS affiliated LLMD.

Anyhow, keep us posted on your progress Sabrina!
-karen


----------



## B_J (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Sabrina. I don't have skin symptoms. I have been bitten 10 or 15 times by ticks after walking in the woods during all my life.


----------

